# HD Local Launches 5-13-09



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dish Network HD Local Launches for this week:

*1. Minot-Bismarck-Dickinson, ND* - KBMY, KXMC, KFYR
2. *Medford-Klamath Falls, OR *- KDRV, KOBI, KMVU
3. *Roanoke-Lynchburg, VA* - WSLS, WSET, WDBJ, WFXR
4. *Baton Rouge, LA *- WAFB, WVLA, WGMB
5. *Erie, PA* - WSEE, WJET, WFXP


----------



## msdawg22 (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought Tupelo-Columbus, MS was supposed to be on already? Any news on this?


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

son of a frakkin' whore, man...still no cape g.-paducah market. It's almost lilke Charlie's playin' with us.


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

where????? cape?padukah????


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Lostinspace said:


> where????? cape?padukah????


Cape Girardeau, MO - Paducah, KY.

Covers the Southeastern Missouri, Southern Illinois, and Western Kentucky market.

CBS and FOX stations out of Cape.
NBC station out of Paducah, KY
ABC station out of Carterville, IL (studio used to be here in my hometown of Harrisburg, but was moved to Carterville (about 35 miles west of us, along the IL Rt. 13 corridor, crosses I-57 @ exit 54) about 20 years ago) (broadcast tower is actually down south in the Shawnee Hills so that it covers a broader area, the very southern tip of Illinois is pretty hilly, so any tower north of the hills would be blocked to the south, so they put the tower up on one of the hills)

The reason I keep *****ing about this is that the December Charlie Chat had this market scheduled to go active early '09 (presumably Q1), and here we are mid-May and still no dice.

So as for OTA signals, we can get the local ABC station, and sometimes the NBC station, but not the CBS or FOX stations. I believe that tower is on the Missouri side of the Mississippi River down at the appex of the Mississippi and Ohio Rivers, and the NBC tower is over on the Kentucky side of the Ohio.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Dish Network HD Local Launches for this week:
> 
> *1. Minot-Bismarck-Dickinson, ND* - KBMY, KXMC, KFYR
> 2. *Medford-Klamath Falls, OR *- KDRV, KOBI, KMVU
> ...


Cant believe Dish still hasnt come to an agreement With Wbrz (ABC Baton Rouge)
They have been off of dish for over a year!!:nono:


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

Any news on Twin Falls Idaho HD Locals? I got an Automated call from dish last week saying the HD Locals were up, but when I got home, no go. I called dish tech support and they told me my local fox affiliate was in HD, but it wasn't on my EPG. He had me do a check switch like three times, and after no luck said they would send it off to engineering for investigation. A week later no show on the HD's.... I checked the Dish Channel chart, nothing there.. .Is dish lying to me?


----------



## rickfromthesticks (Sep 22, 2004)

I finally gave up on the Paducah - Cape locals, I figured they'd never go HD. Fate, however, came to my aid with 911 addresses. I live in a county that qualifies for St. Louis locals, but for 8 years my address was for a town in a county that didn't. They never would believe me about where I lived, but with a new 911 address they now know and came out and set up St. L. HD locals and I still have the Paducah also. I now have about 12 or 13 local channels (some duplicate networks of course)! 

Happy, Happy, Happy.

Rick


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

The Roanoke/Lynchburg HD locals for FOX, ABC and NBC are live. Wonder what happened to CBS?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

jgurley said:


> The Roanoke/Lynchburg HD locals for FOX, ABC and NBC are live. Wonder what happened to CBS?


Is Schurz Communications in a recarriage dispute with DISH?


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

I emailed Jeff Marks, President and GM @ WDBJ our local CBS station asking him what was going on. Here's his response:

_It's simple. I have called them every day for three months to remind them that we don't have an agreement that allows this. I finally reached the president of Dish Network yesterday after three months of no returned calls from their programming department. Now they realize that we need to exchange some paperwork. Otherwise, they're illegal. They handled this with the other stations in town in their routine contract negotiation cycle. Our last negotiation was six years ago so HD wasn't contemplated in that agreement.

I can't tell you how many hours I've spent trying to get their attention. I think they finally got it._

Dish may have another story but it looks like things are in the works to fix this problem.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank heaven, no Ft. Wayne. I'll have to start watching network again when FWA goes HD. It will be awful when it happens.


----------



## bonzor (May 8, 2009)

msdawg22 said:


> I thought Tupelo-Columbus, MS was supposed to be on already? Any news on this?


Nope 

Dish's website says we're supposed to get WCBI in HD, but I sure don't


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

NBC in Twin Falls is up now. Looks like all we got. Got another automated call from Dish Network and hey, it was no lie, we got something. Guess I can be happy with that. =)


----------

